# moving to italy 2008



## siena

Hi! I'm Gabbie from Australia and am moving to italy sept 2008. Are there any Aussies in Italy who would be able to give any advice, no matter how small, on how to get a residency visa. Any info would be appreciated. Kind regards


----------



## Stravinsky

Welcome to the forum ...... hope someone will be along to answer your question soon


----------



## simo

Hi Gabi,
best place to ask is the italian consulate in australia, they should know what's your best option, personally i would go for the student visa, that does not mean that you abandon your australian studies but simply that you are a student visiting italy, wich such a visa you can study but not work in italy but its easier to get and prob faster than any working one

good luck

simona


----------



## siena

*hi simona*

thanks for your reply. i think i'll just travel around and go out after my 90 days are up then return. do you live in italy? do you know how long you have to be out of the country before you can return? i really appreciate your reply. sept 08 will come quickly and i'm trying every option and idea that comes my way.

regards

gabbie


----------

